# Olympia puissance live on BBC TV



## HHO admin (2 November 2006)

The BBC has announced that it will be broadcasting the Puissance class from the Olympia International Horse Show live on 15 December at 9pm. This is the first time in eight years that any equestrian sport has been on the BBC's mainstream schedule rather than being confined to sports programming. It is 15 years since viewers have been able to watch leading show jumpers attempt the big red wall in real time.

Please register your support for the BBC's decision below and post any messages for the BBC below.


----------



## Rambo (2 November 2006)

Fantastic news......and can we also have the World Cup Qualifier....no....in fact, can we have the whole show broadcast every evening at 9pm like it was in the good old days please


----------



## Super_Kat (2 November 2006)

Brilliant!


----------



## juliehannah58 (2 November 2006)

Wow that's great news!

Hopefully this will lead onto more and more coverage, we need more support for British showjumping from the public and in order to do that we need coverage! But well done BBC, perhaps all those emails we all sent moaning about lack of coverage at the WEG paid off after all!


----------



## monica123 (2 November 2006)

YAY!!!!


----------



## H's mum (2 November 2006)

Equestrianism is becoming more and more popular, especially showjumping - It's fantastic to see that the BBC are listening to demand from veiwers and following the success of Only Fools On Horses the interest will be extremely high!
Katie Loker, 
 H Bradshaws Ltd


----------



## Alibear (2 November 2006)

Fantastic, I hope it is exciting as the HOYS puissance was.


----------



## monica123 (2 November 2006)

please show more equestrian programmes!


----------



## Rambo (2 November 2006)

Perhaps, as it's being televised live, they might try and go a bit higher than the usual ( 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) 7'2 / 7'4.....perhaps a record attempt lol! I guess it depends on the field though....there are plenty of very good Puissance specialists in this country though


----------



## riotgirl (2 November 2006)

How fantastic!  Like anyone is going to tick 'no'.


----------



## Sal_E (2 November 2006)

Marvellous news - we must spread the word so the Beeb can see JUST how many viewers are interested. At last, the Beeb are listening to their viewers!


----------



## kick_On (2 November 2006)

at last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i'll be watching and my childhood will come flooding back, just need then now the show the Prince Philip Games, The relay races (sorry don't know proper name of class) - so i can really shout and jump every jump,  do all the bending races
BRILLIANT 
and what was the music they used called for opening tittles!!!


----------



## SSM (2 November 2006)

And being allowed to stay up late to watch - oh, and the black shetlands doing the scurry with Raymond Brooks-Ward doing the commentary - and dare I mention the CB Police horse doing their stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Bring it all back - PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Rambo (2 November 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
and what was the music they used called for opening tittles!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, according to a quick Google, it was this :-

[ QUOTE ]

The theme most commonly used for equestrian coverage is 'A Musical Joke', arranged by Waldo de los Rios. Rios adapted the piece from Mozart's Symphony No 40. Rios also adapted many other classical works, as well as scoring several Hollywood films.


[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Rambo (2 November 2006)

The knock-out jumping was always a great one to watch too....two riders jumping head to head over symmetrical courses, with the winner progrssing to the next round


----------



## FigJam (2 November 2006)

That's brilliant, I will most definitely be hogging the remote, sofa and telly to watch that!   
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Would be even better if they could also show more of the show live, but is that just being greedy?! 

Hopefully it's the start of good things for equestrianism on tv!


----------



## juliehannah58 (2 November 2006)

I watched that class live at the show year before last, it was very entertaining! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





God, I love Olympia!!


----------



## kick_On (2 November 2006)

that's the one i love

thanks for the diddle mmm .... music going to be sing that all day


----------



## SSM (2 November 2006)

Do they still do the Showjumpers doing fancydress?? Used to love that too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heidi1 (2 November 2006)

I can remember been allowed to stay up late to watch it, oh the good old days.....


----------



## riotgirl (2 November 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
Do they still do the Showjumpers doing fancydress?? Used to love that too!!!!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oooh yes, that was fantastic.  Geoff Billington used to be hysterical in it, imitating the other riders.


----------



## Rambo (2 November 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Do they still do the Showjumpers doing fancydress?? Used to love that too!!!!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oooh yes, that was fantastic.  Geoff Billington used to be hysterical in it, imitating the other riders. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wasn't it Harvey Smith and David Broome who always used to team up too !? Does anyone remember them trying to get the horse to lie down in the middle of the arena


----------



## SSM (2 November 2006)

And Harvey Smith always dressed in drag and then all the clothes would fall off as he jumped the course!!!!!! Oh the good old days - and we watched in black and white!!!!


----------



## Amymay (2 November 2006)

That is fantastic news


----------



## SillyMare (2 November 2006)

Brilliant news - hope it is a really exciting competition so everyone can see how exciting equestrian sports really are!

Puissance is a good choice of class too. Easy to understand and really dramatic.


----------



## SJFAN (2 November 2006)

Good news indeed - echo Rambo's view that live coverage each night as in "the good old days would be great". However I presume the BBC would have to outbid Eurosport for this to be done.


----------



## no_no_nanette (2 November 2006)

Fantastic!  With the numbers of people taking part in riding as a leisure activity, and an even larger number interested in viewing equestrian activities, I'm amazed thet the BBC hasn't shown more showjumping on terrestrial TV.  Seems that football has swamped the networks; but the BBC is a public service broadcaster, with a duty to represent the breadth of interest of its audience, so come on the Beeb, lets see more live equestrian events with skilled and interesting commentators!  (There have been some real clunkers, who obviously know virtuallly nothing about eventing, for instance.  It can't be that difficult to find really knowledgeable and media friendly and knowledgeable commentators, can it?)


----------



## wizzi901 (2 November 2006)

hurray!! thats fab news.  Do the TV companies realise how many people are interested in horses and how many people own them not only for recreational purposes but loads of us compete!!

I did look into a horsey tv channel some time ago as a friend works in that area of comms and sadly I could not invest enough for the set up!!

Advertising wise there would be plenty of takers, material wise its endless and popularity...well if Tesco's are still doing horsey products on line (which they are) doesnt that go to show television companies how mainstream horses are now??!

Well done the BBC but lets have more please!!


----------



## teapot (2 November 2006)

About bloody time 

Now I have a proper excuse for saying in on the friday night


----------



## Happy Horse (2 November 2006)

This is great news!  I remember I used to be allowed to stay up to watch the Horse of the Year show programmes and the music still reminds me of it.  Definitely show more


----------



## haybales (2 November 2006)

fantastic news! it's only right that the BBC should get behind equestrianism as GB's best sporting hopes.


----------



## Maesfen (2 November 2006)

I for one will be sitting glued to my screen (not hard, it's only a portable!) but that is brilliant news and about time too.  Yes, I can remember it being in black and white too; everyone saw it and would talk about it in the corner shop the next day -'did you see that Pat Smythe last night; she's got some guts that one' to name but one conversation I remember after a night at Harringey!

Please bring the show back properly to the Beeb, we haven't all got Sky etc and we all can't travel to see the actual show; you would be our link to a fantastic event.


----------



## sammys ma (2 November 2006)

Bring it on!

I can't see anyone, whether horsey or not, finding that exciting to watch!!

show the speed Derby and the Met Police Horse Display...

Infact , show it all!!!


----------



## mrussell (2 November 2006)

It really is about time that the BBC realised what massive appeal horse riding has and how it is a sport that you can be involved in, no matter what your age, ability or social background.  I can remember watching Olympia as a kid, before I even had horses, and how as a family we all sat round together and watched it.  

Well done BBC for bringing some of those magic family moments back to our TV's.


----------



## Sarah_Jane (2 November 2006)

Great news. Lets hope as many people as possible tune in which will really show the BBC just how popular equestrian coverage can be.


----------



## riotgirl (2 November 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
Great news. Lets hope as many people as possible tune in which will really show the BBC just how popular equestrian coverage can be. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I shall be telling everyone I know to watch it for this reason!


----------



## BBs (2 November 2006)

Very excited about all this.

I remember (as a youngster) HOY and Olympia being on the telly around 8pm! however i was so young then 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I cant believe in this day and age that there isnt more equestrian on TV!! especially after the likes of the GB eventing team bring home European and World gold in the past year!!


----------



## KJJ (2 November 2006)

Cooooooolll have just made a note in my diary - don't want to miss it!!


----------



## ann-jen (2 November 2006)

Yes, I'm afraid I'm another oldie that can remember when it was on every evening and I was allowed to stay up late on a school night to watch it. All of the show was on - I think even the Shetland Pony Grand National! I would love to see more equine sport on the telly again. The coverage of the Horse of the Year Show on Sky was excellent but not everyone has access to Sky and I personally prefer the Beebs commentary team so come on BBC lets have more!!!


----------



## welshchick (2 November 2006)

Yay, this is fantastic news! Look forward to watching it!


----------



## welshchick (2 November 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Do they still do the Showjumpers doing fancydress?? Used to love that too!!!!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oooh yes, that was fantastic.  Geoff Billington used to be hysterical in it, imitating the other riders. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh yeah, he was so hilarous! I loved him as Annette Lewis! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Anyone know what she is up to nowdays?


----------



## Rambo (2 November 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Do they still do the Showjumpers doing fancydress?? Used to love that too!!!!!!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oooh yes, that was fantastic.  Geoff Billington used to be hysterical in it, imitating the other riders. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh yeah, he was so hilarous! I loved him as Annette Lewis! &lt;img src="http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/images/graemlins/grin.gif" alt="" /&gt; Anyone know what she is up to nowdays? 

[/ QUOTE ]

She was Norton Heath at saturday. She is coaching nowadays though


----------



## welshchick (2 November 2006)

Thanks for letting me know. I really miss watching her and her two greys, Turin and Zephyr (sp).


----------



## Rambo (2 November 2006)

Do you mean Tutein


----------



## ann-jen (2 November 2006)

Does anyone remember when Tutein jumped off the top of the Hickstead Bank, or another time - or possibly the same time when his bridle came off and he was flying round the arena until someone managed to jump out and grab him?


----------



## welshchick (2 November 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
Do you mean Tutein &lt;img src="http://horseandhound.co.uk/forums/images/graemlins/tongue.gif" alt="" /&gt; 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ooops!


----------



## welshchick (2 November 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
Does anyone remember when Tutein jumped off the top of the Hickstead Bank, or another time - or possibly the same time when his bridle came off and he was flying round the arena until someone managed to jump out and grab him? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I believe that he's still the only horse to have jumped off the famous bank. I did not see that, but do remember watching him when his bridle came off! Can't remember how he got caught, though.


----------



## ann-jen (2 November 2006)

I'm sure she managed to jump some of the fences after her bridle had fallen apart and then zoomed round the arena at top speed until he wore himself out enough for someone to leap out and grab him. Hair-raising stuff!


----------



## SJFAN (2 November 2006)

The Fancy Dress, which provided so much entertainment, was dropped several years ago, due I think to the fact that entries had been declining. There is now less show jumping at Olympia than there used to be - several classes having been replaced by the heats &amp; final of a Ride &amp; Drive competition.


----------



## Weezy (2 November 2006)

THe Shettie GP DEFFO was aired - I remember watching it nightly!  THe fancy dressed pairs is a sad loss  as it was hysterical - who remembers the camel riding too (Nick Skelton and Harvey Smith was it????)

God I used to look forward to it all year!


----------



## SJFAN (2 November 2006)

Lots of the riders, officials etc took part in the camel racing. It was Ted Edgar who was nicknamed something like the Commander of  the Camel Corps.


----------



## darksided (2 November 2006)

Haha he really is wicked isn't he!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Got her down to a tee!!


----------



## Rambo (2 November 2006)

Hey ! SJFAN...you've been published in H&amp;H 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I agree entirely with your point about lack of invited riders to HOYS btw...


----------



## SJFAN (2 November 2006)

Thanks - they edited it a little. Here's the original version (and by the way I was very young when I was first taken to HOYS!):  I would like to add my support to Graham Fletcher's plea for more show jumpers (British and overseas) to be invited for the international classes at HOYS. My own messages to Grandstand Media on this topic have not received satisfactory replies. In the days when HOYS was so successful at Wembley (seating far more people than the NEC) there were much larger fields - show jumping was the main feature of the show for the majority of spectators. As someone who was lucky enough to attend every year from 1959 to 2002, I have no intention of going to the show again until there is the likelihood that classes will have more than 20 starters, as is the case at the vast majority of international shows. In its current form it does not represent value for money for show jumping enthusiasts.


----------



## Sooty (3 November 2006)

Great! This year I have paid cold hard cash to see it live - and they decide to broadcast it. *rolls eyes* Just kidding! Think it is wonderful, and I can record it and try and spot myself in the audience... No I am not a sad individual!


----------



## riotgirl (3 November 2006)

Oooh, Sooty - hold up an HHO sign so we can all spot you.


----------



## Oaksflight (3 November 2006)

Excellent news!


----------



## Zebedee (3 November 2006)

It'll still have the jazzed up Mozart as a theme tune won't it?


----------



## filly0447 (3 November 2006)

Fab!!!


----------



## burtie (3 November 2006)

I see no-one has answered NO yet, surprising that really


----------



## elliemay (5 November 2006)

We need more of this especially events of this calibre


----------



## MissDeMeena (5 November 2006)

Just to add another comment to the list..

A big THANKYOU to the BBC for putting it on..  and a big PLEASE can you put more SJing/eventing/even dressage on TV!!!!
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE.


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (5 November 2006)

Wahey! Thats fab, can't wait! And i put yes in the poll, def!!


----------



## helenandshadow (5 November 2006)

That's fantastic!! Thanks BBC!!!!


----------



## madgirl (5 November 2006)

yes thanks bbc!


----------



## Alex_kate (7 November 2006)

woooo wicked day after my birthday!


----------



## Ludi-doodi (8 November 2006)

This is brillliant news, but can we have more than one class please?


----------



## spotty_pony (10 November 2006)

great news! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 is this gonna be on bbc 1 or what?


----------



## SJFAN (10 November 2006)

Press release didn't say whether it will be on BBC1 or on BBC2. The World Cup coverage on the 17th is on BBC2.


----------



## jooles (17 December 2010)

Fantastic news!  I'll be watching.   It'll take me back to the good old days of Pennwood Forgemill and the like!


----------



## HappyHorses:) (17 December 2010)

Fantastic!

Horse riding is such a popular sport in this country and to be able to view a show like olympia on television will be exciting. More equine events please BBC!


----------



## Ignition (17 December 2010)

Am I being stupid or is this thread from 2006?


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (17 December 2010)

Um guys, this thread was 4 years old...


----------



## skint1 (17 December 2010)

I was a little confused... I admit


----------



## Ignition (17 December 2010)

The puissance is on the red button tonight though, at 9pm


----------



## Red30563 (17 December 2010)

Holy thread revival, Batman!!


----------



## pinktiger (17 December 2010)

keep up the good work bbc not quite a '10' for equestrian coverage but its goin in the right direction!!!!


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (17 December 2010)

Please tell me i wasnt the only one that check after reading this thread.....


----------

